# Bench Dog 40-001 Router Table and options for Router Plate.



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

I just recently purchase a "Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table", which seems to be very well reviewed.

However, I noticed AFTER I had ordered that it appears my particular router is not supported by the default router plate shipped with the Bench Dog table!

The default Bench Dog plate appears to support the "5615-20" and "5618-20" Milwaukee routers.

I have the "5616-20" Milwaukee router.

I have been looking for plates that will work with my router, but everything I have found either sounds like really poor quality, or really difficult to setup correctly.

I was really just hoping to bolt this sucker up and go, but it doesnt sound like thats going to be an option.

I am new to woodworking and this is my first router. So the idea of having to struggle with some DIY solution seems daunting and a little frustrating that there doesnt appear to be a viable direct replacement solution.

Can someone please let me know if there is a simple quality solution to my problem or offer some encouragement. 

Thanks!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the 5615 & 5616 should have the same bolt pattern... the Milwaukee 5625 has a different bolt pattern which would require you to drill new mounting holes.


----------



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

gregW said:


> I think the 5615 & 5616 should have the same bolt pattern... the Milwaukee 5625 has a different bolt pattern which would require you to drill new mounting holes.


I am crossing my fingers and hoping you are right Greg! I should find out today or tomorrow when its delivered! Thanks for responding!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello my friend. I don't think that is will be a problem, however, if You would add Your name, and where You are, could help in getting a few more replies. In Your case, There is no name on Your profile. We don't know who You are. Thank You!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

guht said:


> I am crossing my fingers and hoping you are right Greg! I should find out today or tomorrow when its delivered! Thanks for responding!


Hi Jim,

That's a great router..I'm sure you're going to really enjoy using it 

Were you able to get it to bolt up to the bench dog router plate?


----------



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

gregW said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> That's a great router..I'm sure you're going to really enjoy using it
> 
> Were you able to get it to bolt up to the bench dog router plate?


Thanks for all the replies! Unfortunately the table hasnt been delivered yet! 

I will be sure to post results, and maybe some pics when I get everything set up! I am sure at that point I will have more questions! 

Actually I already have a question... I guess it would be more of a general question though.

One of the first things I want to do is cut a 1/2" groove into two sides of an MDF board measuring 30"W x 24" x 1 and 1/2"H...

The grooves will be going hopefully right down the center along the 24" sections. Leaving a 1/2" groove in middle and 1/2" on both sides.

Can the router and router table be used with stock of this height? Is this the best way to do this?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

guht said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Unfortunately the table hasn't been delivered yet!
> 
> I will be sure to post results, and maybe some pics when I get everything set up! I am sure at that point I will have more questions!
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be a problem at all, as I understand it. I would make the cut is several passes, It is much easier in the end, and will be a better finish. Then You can move too the second, and possibly the third, if the distances are the same distance from the ends. Thanks for asking. You may be a little bit ahead if You use a spiral bit. These bits do go a little deeper


----------



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem at all, as I understand it. I would make the cut is several passes, It is much easier in the end, and will be a better finish. Then You can move too the second, and possibly the third, if the distances are the same distance from the ends. Thanks for asking. You may be a little bit ahead if You use a spiral bit. These bits do go a little deeper


Thanks for the advice Howard! I will definitely look into the spiral bit, and have already learned the hard way that several passes is the best way to go in cases like this!


----------



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

So the router table arrived today, and halfway through assembly it mentioned the use/need for a miter gauge, which wasn't provided.

So now I am looking at what miter gauge to buy, and I am looking at the Incra V120, Incra 1000, and the Kreg precision miter system.

I also plan on purchasing a Bosch 4100 Table Saw very soon, and it looks like these miter gauges can be used with both routers and table saws.

Based on that which miter gauge gets your vote?

I am also wondering what other good accessories might make routing life easier and more enjoyable?

Are there after market miter tracks for this particular table that would be work investing in for use with more jigs, fences, etc?

Is there a good accessory that makes working with taller stock easier for this table?

And anything else you can think of that might be worth looking at!

Thanks, and I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th of July weekend!

Jim


----------



## Gary Muto (Jul 5, 2010)

I have an Incra 1000se and a V120. I prefer the 1000se but a 120 is a great bang for the buck.


----------

